# Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€



## foin (17. Februar 2011)

*Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Hallo, ich suche ein Handy bzw. Smartphone bis 250€, besser sind 200  
Mit w-lan, hsdpa etc und mit Android ...
Habe schon an das Wildfire gedacht, aber da hab ich gelesen, dass es ziemlich langsam im Internet sei...
Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

das lg optimus one p500 liegt in deiner Preisklasse und ist relativ gut ausgestattet.


----------



## foin (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

sollte ich das dem HTC Wildfire vorziehen?


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

es besitzt eine doppelt so hohe displayauflösung. das wäre für mich ein entscheidender faktor. ich würde das lg nehmen, wenn ich noch kein motorola defy hätte.

hier mal ein link: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a569641.html


----------



## xN1c0 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Ich kann den andern zwei hier nur zustimmen nimm das Optimus One, wirklich ein klasse Smartphone!


----------



## HeaDCorE (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Das Wildfire würde ich mir nicht kaufen da wahrscheinlich in absehbarer Zeit das Wildfire 2 Rauskommen : )
MFG


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Das LG Optimus One habe ich mir gekauft und NICHT bereut. In dieser Preisklasse gibt es kein besseres Smartphone, so stand es auch in der Connect und ich kann es aus eigener Erfahrung voll bestätigen.


----------



## foin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

was gibt es denn noch für möglichkeiten? Ich bin noch sehr unentschlossen... wenn das HTC desire nur nich so teuer wäre... -.-


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

es gibt noch das motorola defy für rund 280 Euronen, gebraucht ist es wohl für etwa 250 zu haben.

mfg Klarostorix


----------



## foin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

ist sicher kein schlechtes Telefon, ist mir aber leider etwas zu teuer, ich bin nur schüler und kann und will nicht soviel ausgeben...


----------



## foin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

was ist denn mit einem Sony Ericson X8? Kostet ab 150€, ist das zu gebrauchen?
Läuft auf dem auch Android 2.1 bzw 2.2?


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (18. Februar 2011)

Für das SE X8 gibt es 2.1, aber  es hat nur 168MB Ram. Android 2.1 wird nur zäh im Vergleich zum Optimus One (satte 512MB) laufen. Auch der interne Speicher scheint mit 160MB sehr knapp bemessen, denn unter Android 2.1 kann man die Apps nicht auf die SD-Card verschieben. Für ein paar Euro mehr hast du beim Optimus One das schlüssigere Android-Gesamtpaket.


----------



## foin (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

ich weiß nicht, das wildfire scheint für mich ein gutes angebot zu sein, ich habe damit gesurft und der bildschirm hat mich nicht sonderlich gestört...


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

aus deinen posts ließt man heraus das die entscheidung von vorn herein auf das wildfire gefallen ist und du scheinbar nur auf die zustimmung gewartet hast...

wie bereits gesagt das Lg ist besser


----------



## foin (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

ich werde mir das LG mal anschauen...


----------



## foin (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

was ist mit dem LG Optimus CHic? 
ich finde das optisch schöner als das One und so teurer ist das ja nicht...
lohnt es sich noch mehr geld für das Motorola Milestone xt720 auszugeben?
Was ist mit dem Acer Betouch E400?


----------



## fuddles (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Das Chic hab ich live getestet. Das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## foin (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

wie sieht es da mit bedienbarkeit des touchscreens aus? Soll nicht soo gut sein, grad beim sms schreiben...?

Gibt nun noch ne alternative, die ich wähle, wenn ich geld von mum dazubekomme ;D nen HTC wildfire S, da wurden die schwächen vom wildfire überarbeitet: Bildschirm, Prozessor, RAM...
aber halt auch 60€ teurer, also 280€...ok, fällt weg, erst ab juni erhältlich ...  

was gäbe es denn für 250-280€? (Wenn mir mum noch geld gibt)


----------



## HAWX (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Also ich würde entweder das HTC Wildfire oder das Galaxy 3 5800 nehmen...


----------



## foin (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

galaxy 3 mag ich nicht... 
hat wer erfahrung mit dem wildfire und kann was über den bildschirm sagen?


----------



## derseppl (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Über das Wildfire kann ich dir nicht soviel sagen, weil ich es nur einmal in der Hand hatte. Allerdings stand ich auch vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung. 
Das Wildfire ist dann letztendlich rausgeflogen, weil die Bildschirmauflösung einfach zu niedrig ist und auch mit dem 600MHz Prozessor kann man auch nicht so viel anfangen. Bei mir wurde es das Motorola Defy. Das hat eine angemessene Bildschirmauflösung und einen 800MHz TI OMAP Prozessor. Nutze es jetzt schon eine Woche und die Performance ist wirklich gut. Für 273€ hat es zudem ein Super P/L mMn.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Dem Wildfire scheint es auch an einer ordentlichen Grafiklösung zu fehlen. Ich finde im Netz keine richtig zuverlässigen Infos darüber (???). Das Nachfolgemodell (Wildfire S) hat die gleichen Specs wie mein Optimus One. Im THG-Test wird von einem flüssigen Betrieb mit dem Optimus One gesprochen: "Insgesamt flüssig funktioniert das Arbeiten mit dem Optimus One. Nur selten kommt es zu Verzögerungen."... LG P500 Optimus One : Alternative zu iPhone & Co: Smartphones für den schmalen Geldbeutel

Warten wir mal ab... wenn das Wildfire S ankommt!


----------



## foin (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Habe mich entschieden, da mum mir noch bisschen geld gibt, dass es ein Motorola Defy wird...oder hat wer was dagegen?


----------



## sleek (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

würd ich auch nehmen, zumal die neuen chargen mit BF oder BT oder einem blauen punkt unterm akku auch das hörerproblem nicht mehr haben. schlag zu beim defy!


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (21. Februar 2011)

Die Profis vom Linux Magazin (Mobile OS Sonderheft) bemängeln die Leistungsminderung durch die aufgespielte Motoblur-Oberfläche. Auch die PC-Welt bemängelt dies beim Defy-Test. Am besten guckst du wie man das Kruppzeug runterkriegt, ich weiß es nämlich nicht. Bei mir läuft es so weit flüssig auf dem Optimus One.


----------



## foin (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

ich habe es nun bestellt...
jo, ich schau mal, wie man es weg bekommt, danke für eure beratung!


----------



## derseppl (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Also ich nutze es aktuell mit Motoblur. Ich warte bis Froyo rauskommt und flashe dann eine Version ohne Motoblur, weil ich es einfach nicht brauche. Im Android-Hilfe Forum findest du ROMs welche deblured sind. Flashen geht auch relativ einfach  
Anmelden bei Motoblur würde ich mich aber auf jedenfall nicht (kann man überspringen beim ersten Start), außer du willst die Dienste wirklich nutzen.

Aktuell nutze ich den GoLauncher und ein Ruckeln oder eine Leistungsverminderung merkt man nicht. Bei den Programmstarts habe ich jedoch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, aber meinem Empfinden nach läuft alles schön flüssig und annehmbar schnell (nur die Kamera könnte schneller laden^^). Selbst mit dem normalen Launcher war es übrigens immer nur ein kurzes zucken wenn man übertrieben durch die Homescreens switcht.


----------



## foin (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Ich weiß noch nichtmal wirklich, was ich mit Motoblur mahcen kann  muss ich wohl mal nachlesen 
Froyo ist doch 2.2 und das ist fürs Defy draußen, sogar 2.2.1... kann man auf der Motorola seite downloaden ...


----------



## derseppl (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Nein, aktuell ist nur Eclair, 2.1, draußen. Was die Nummer 2.2.1 hat ist die Build Version. Aktuell ist: Android 2.1 Build 2.51.1. Von Froyo gibt es bis jetzt nur frühe, inoffizielle, Builds die noch ein paar Bugs haben, kannst du aber nachlesen.

Hm, was kann Motoblur...  Motoblur liefert afaik nur ein paar Widgets mit. 
Wenn man sich anmeldet gibt es einem zudem die Möglichkeit sein Handy zu resetten, wenn es gestohlen wird, seine Daten auf den Motorola-Servern zu speichern und auf ein neues Defy zu übertragen wenn was kaputtgeht und zuletzt verbindet es noch alle deine Mail- oder FB/Twitter-Konten soweit ich weiß. 

Kannst dich auch noch ein bisschen im Android-Hilfe Forum durchlesen, da gibt es alle Infos


----------



## foin (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

ich benutz es einfahc mal so, wie es ist 

Wie sieht es bei dir mit dem Deffekt der Hörmuschel aus? ist der mittlerweile behoben?


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

das defy ist eine gute wahl, auch ich hab mich nicht bei motoblur angemeldet, sondern launcher pro installiert. auch damit ist alles schön flüssig. Wenn man ein Modell der neuen Chargen bekommt, kann man damit gar nichts falsch machen.


----------



## foin (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

ich hoffe mal, dass es eins der neuen ist, wenn nicht werde ich es in den ersten tagen ausgiebig auf alle funktionen testen, denn innerhalb von 14 tagen kann ich es ohne jeden grund umtauschen ... bzw zurückschicken
hat wer von euch probleme mit der hörmuschel?


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

also ich habe noch keine, habe mein defy aber erst seit letzten donnerstag.


----------



## foin (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

hast du eins von den neuen Chargen?


----------



## derseppl (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Die neuen Chargen sind größtenteils nicht von dem betroffen. Es kann mal vorkommen, dass die frühen Chargen BT** und BF** den u.U. noch aufweisen, aber jedes Defy mit dem Produktionsdatum im Januar und später hat den Definitiv nicht mehr lt. Motorola. Es heißt btw auch nicht, dass der Defekt bei einer alten Charge auftreten muss.  Meine Charge ist btw eine BT09, produziert Mitte Dezember, und bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts getan. 
Wenn es doch zu einem Defekt kommt kann man sein Defy direkt an DAT-Repair schicken (geht schneller), das dauert ca eine Woche was ich so mitbekommen haben.

Edit: Die Meldungen von defekten Hörmuscheln bei BT** und BF** sind nur minimal. Im Android-Hilfe Forum sind das um die 10 Leute (wenn ich die Zahl richtig im Kopf hab) bei denen das Problem auftrat.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Ich habe ein BT-Modell.


----------



## foin (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

in der beschreibung bei amazon unter produktinformationen steht: 
ASIN: B00429TJ0W
bedeutet das, dass ich nen altes bekomme, oder ist das was anderes? Weil die werden das ja wohl nicht immer ändern oder? 
Sollte ich direkt zurückschicken, wenn ich ne "altes" bekomme, oder wie kann ich sehen, wann das gerät produziert wurde?


----------



## derseppl (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Die Charge steht direkt über dem "Made in China" unter dem Akku. Du kannst das Handy eingeschweißt lassen dafür. Also nur den Karton auspacken und nachschauen und wenn es keine BT** oder BF**-Charge ist oder keinen blauen Punkt hat kannst du natürlich vom Fernabsatzgesetz Gebrauch machen


----------



## foin (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

sollte ich direkt zurückschicken? 
Wo ist dieser verdammte blaue punkt? Ich denke mal es wird nen neueres sein... hoffe ich


----------



## derseppl (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Also ich habe noch von keinem gehört der im letzten Monat eine alte Charge bekommen hat. Sprich du bekommst sicher eine neue, außer du bestellst bei einem Händer in der Pampa der noch alte Lagerbestände hat 

Ob du es dann zurückschickst ist deine Entscheidung. Du kannst es machen, hast ja das Wiederrufsrecht und wenn nicht und der Defekt tritt auf tauscht es dir ein kulanter Händler entweder um oder schickt es zu DAT-Repair. Du kannst das dann auch selber dahin schicken, die reparieren alles für Motorola in Deutschland. Dauer ist ungefähr eine Woche.


----------



## foin (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Ich habe bei Amazon bestellt, das ist ja nicht grad ein kleiner Händler 
Mal sehen, wann es endlich verschickt wird


----------



## foin (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Habe ein großes Problem. 
Habe ja jetzt bestell, bei Congstar das Internet. 
Da hab ich im Internet drüber gelesen D1. 
Nun hab ich von den auf meine Anfrage ne Mail bekommen D2. Ich habe aber NUR D1 Empfang, gibt es da irgendwelche Lösungen, die anrufe kostenlos auf ne andere Nummer oder den PC umzuleiten? Oder auf Festnetz?

Sorry, hab da mal wieder Congstar und Callmobile verwechselt, alles ist gut!


----------



## foin (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

hab nun das neue Handy bekommen, ist ein B0 gerät  
aber ich werde es behalten.... (die B0 stand auf dem akku, oder? steht das wo anders? ) 
Wenn es nicht mehr geht werde ich es halt einschicken oder so...


----------



## foin (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

ich komme nicht in mein W-lan, pc eingegeben, geht nicht, der versucht die Adresse abzurufen und dann hört er irgendwann auf. 
Dann mal das PW rausgenommen, geht auch nicht... was soll ich machen?


----------



## foin (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

so, nun komme ich nach langem verbinden zu einer verbindung, aber ich komme nicht Online !


----------



## Klarostorix (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

schalte mal dein wlan, wenn möglich, von b/g/n auf b/g, das hilft oft.


----------



## foin (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

habe nur b/g jetzt geht aber auch alles, nach allen möglichen verbindungen und PW änderung


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

Na dann - viel Spass mit Googles Android (und seinen tollen Apps)!


----------



## foin (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues Handy, Smartphone bis 250€*

jop, werde ich habe, auch wenn ich erstmal nur kostenlose kaufe


----------

